# new to bodybuilding



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

am steve fron sheffield came across your forum so i thought i would register as it a good start :lol: ive just started to go to the gym and am a totally novice at this

my weight the last time a checked was 15"5 stone  i like to lose my

stomach get my 6 pack again and get big as possible .

i have a freind who told to take (efedrine or clenbuterol? ) can any one tell me what these are and what there do are there any side affects ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello there mate, welcome to the board.

Clenbuterol and ephedrine are thermogenics that increase internal bodyheat and therefore aid in fatloss, I think ephedrine also speeds the heart rate.

Use the search page (found from the main page) and type in either clenbuterol or ephedrine if you want to know a bit more

Realy, If you new to the gym you wont need any of these, just stick to a good diet and good training.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Couldn't agree more eph and clen are for advanced use. I would get a nice clean diet with lots of protein and lower the carbs and fats. Train hard and include a fair bit of CV to help lose your fat.

Good luck and keep us all updated on your progress.

Never be affraid to ask!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

hi stevey and welcome.

thats a good bit of advice, you need to get your body used to traing for a while before you start using anything, if you want to put on size you will put some fat anyway, then when you cut back you should lose the stomach. and get the abs back and great physique


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks guys i will keep you informed :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

welcome to the board stevey

stick around bro


----------



## opex (Jan 29, 2005)

welcome bro


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

HI BROTHERHOOD WHATS IS THIS EPH 25 EXTREME?


----------

